# I don't believe this... MAC to be sold at Walgreens???



## galvanizer (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't believe this with a single cell in my body, but some people over at MUA are stating that an SA at Walgreens said they'd be phasing out Maybelline for MAC?  Someone's either been smokin' crack or has cotton in their ears, cuz I don't see this happening in my lifetime!  MAC is one of EL's biggest money makers.  Why go d/s??


----------



## MACgirl (Nov 28, 2005)

wow i highly doubt this tho. One reason for this is that mac makes so much money not only beucase of product quality but becuase they are only available online, counter, pro store or store. The exclusivness of it makes people want it more. another oen would be how woudl they go about trying to display it at walgreens? and the collections? who would sell those? it would be kinda wierd to have walgreens and then BAM mac in the corner...


----------



## galvanizer (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm thinking she must have misheard.  Surely a google search would say something about this but it turns up nothing.  This couldn't be kept a secret.  Some even say they swear MAC was a d/s line when it first came out but that's just insane IMHO.  It previewed in dept. stores in Canada so I highly doubt it went d/s in the US.  As if....!


----------



## mmm12 (Nov 28, 2005)

I just emailed walgreens and asked, I will let you know what they say.

But, allow me to speculate for the time being... MAC is one of the most inexpensive department store lines and I am contstantly astonished by how high drugstore prices are getting! Some drugstore items are actually more expensive then MAC (i.e. mascara). So, who knows, weirder things could happen.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 28, 2005)

ooo how i wish that was true!! then i wouldnt have to wait for my stuff to arrive from my online order!!!


----------



## annietwinkletoes (Nov 28, 2005)

it seems like bs to me, something someone posted just to get people riled up.


----------



## MacLover (Nov 28, 2005)

WOW!!!!

I don't know if I could ever see MAC being sold in Walgreens!


----------



## Brelki (Nov 28, 2005)

i can't imagine this being true, but you never know i guess...


----------



## Isis (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mmm12* 
_But, allow me to speculate for the time being... MAC is one of the most inexpensive department store lines._

 
Very fair point actually. Which, color selection & and a couple other things asside, I'm sure contribute to its huge popularity. Think about it. If MAC's prices were compairable to Chanel, Dior, YSL, Chantecaille, etc, would we all really be buying as much of this brand as we already do?

In regards to the primary post, I disinclined think it's going to go to drugstores.


----------



## Glow (Nov 28, 2005)

I really dont think this is true.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Nov 28, 2005)

MAC has way too much stuff to put into a Walgreens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That would be one huge display.


----------



## AlliSwan (Nov 28, 2005)

I heard years ago Aveda was going to be sold at Walgreens....never happened. I did, however, see some select Aveda products at a CVS, so who knows? God, not to be a snob, but I really really REALLY hope it's not true.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Nov 28, 2005)

That can't be true, I don't see it ever happening. I think it would take the allure out of it for a lot of people.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Nov 28, 2005)

i really hope that isnt true!


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, I think they misheard too... Maybe they meant Max Factor? They would be easy to confuse.... I know my Walgreens here does not have Max Factor.


----------



## poddygirl (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_I heard years ago Aveda was going to be sold at Walgreens....never happened. I did, however, see some select Aveda products at a CVS, so who knows? God, not to be a snob, but I really really REALLY hope it's not true._

 
My local CVS sells all sorts of supposed "salon-only" brands - Aveda, Rusk, Paul Mitchell, Sebastian etc. I've always wondered how they got around this ... But, in any event I can't see MAC at a drugstore ... no way. Must have been Max Factor (please God!)


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 28, 2005)

kill me now. it MUST have been max factor. not MAC!


----------



## pale blue (Nov 28, 2005)

Lauder already has a drugstore brand - Jane. There's no way EL would agree to do that, it would take away all the counter business.

So chalk up another non-believer to this list


----------



## anniewayz (Nov 28, 2005)

Not that i think this will happen but here in canada, our most popular drugstore: shoppers has dior, biotherm, smashbox, clarins, lancome etc. so it's possible that normal dept. store make-up be sold at drugstores too...


----------



## martygreene (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cerisier* 
_Lauder already has a drugstore brand - Jane. There's no way EL would agree to do that, it would take away all the counter business.

So chalk up another non-believer to this list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Jane is actually no longer an Estee Lauder/Markham line.


----------



## galvanizer (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChrisKsAngel* 
_Yeah, I think they misheard too... Maybe they meant Max Factor? They would be easy to confuse.... I know my Walgreens here does not have Max Factor._

 
This is what I thought too.
Makes no sense to me that MAC (geared towards professional MUA's with Pro stores and exclusive Pro card etc...) would 'lower' themselves to a d/s level.  If it were true I think I'd be sick!


----------



## litlaur (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addict_77* 
_MAC has way too much stuff to put into a Walgreens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That would be one huge display._

 
That's the first thing I thought


----------



## user3 (Nov 28, 2005)

Sorry but some people on  that "other forum" start WAY too many "rumors"!!!!
I'll admit I've fallen for a few in the past but this one is bullshit!

I doubt MAC would go to Walgreens. They thrive too much on their SA's for selling to EVER go to walgreens.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Nov 28, 2005)

Add me to the list of those praying that MAC never goes d/s. I am afraid that at some point the quality would suffer. Though I must say that I have noticed some of the d/s lines around here getting better,.. still not quite where I would want to spend the same kind of money on them.


----------



## roxybc (Nov 28, 2005)

Ok people, this is just bullshit!  I don't think there is anyway that MAC would allow their product to be sold at Walgreens.  Think about it.  The company prides itself on their helpful MAC makeup artists, their professional products that are sold exclusively at pro stores, their limited edition collections, their partnerships with celebrities and designers, the list goes on and on.  If MAC was to be sold at a drugstore, I think they would be ruining their reputation, and there would be no need for any of the things I listed above.


----------



## ledonatella (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poddygirl* 
_My local CVS sells all sorts of supposed "salon-only" brands - Aveda, Rusk, Paul Mitchell, Sebastian etc. I've always wondered how they got around this ... But, in any event I can't see MAC at a drugstore ... no way. Must have been Max Factor (please God!)_

 
OTS, but as someone who works with Aveda I can tell you CVS does it from buying it from a wholeseller, as in they buy old stock from a wholeseller/warehouse or closeouts. They are not part of our distribution network. I'm sure it's the same as with Paul Mitchell, Rusk, etc. So you are not getting fresh new product, which being a natural line is very important. Anyway...just wanted to clear that up


----------



## galvanizer (Nov 28, 2005)

Amen!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChrisKsAngel* 
_Yeah, I think they misheard too... Maybe they meant Max Factor? They would be easy to confuse.... I know my Walgreens here does not have Max Factor._

 
that was the first thing i thought...must of just heard wrong...


----------



## galvanizer (Nov 28, 2005)

Exactly my thoughts too.


----------



## luckyme (Nov 28, 2005)

They dont need to go to d/s. They are thr #1 seller at almost every department store. Estee Lauder knows they have a good thing with MAC and I dont see them touching it!


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Nov 29, 2005)

u know what estee lauder is gonna drop Stila, talking about how they dropped Jane and everything. Stila isisnt cutting it - and i hope they NEVER put MAC into a drugstore its redicilous if they did. but Estee is scrapping the bottom they quarterly report was horrible - they also might drop Bobbi Brown...


----------



## fairytale22 (Nov 29, 2005)

I doubt MAC would ever let their products be sold at a non-high end place, especially not a drugstore.


----------



## MeganGMcD (Nov 29, 2005)

If you believe that I have some swamp land in Jersey I would like to sell you.
1.) Even though you don't buy it, Maybelline sells $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$. 
2.) MAC won't even go into certain Deparment stores...why would they go into a Drugstore?


----------



## Colorqueen (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MeganGMcD* 
_If you believe that I have some swamp land in Jersey I would like to sell you.
1.) Even though you don't buy it, Maybelline sells $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$. 
2.) MAC won't even go into certain Deparment stores...why would they go into a Drugstore?_

 

EXACTLY.  Geez, they won't come near our city, so why would they go drugstore.....

Every time I ask if the rumors are true that they are coming to our city, the reps LAUGH at me.


----------



## user4 (Nov 29, 2005)

i highly doubt this is true!!!


----------



## Scrangie (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow, that's... crap.  lol.

I would cry.

The day I see some 12 year old girls chewing gum and begging thier moms to buy them MAC in the cosmetics aisle at Walgreens....

I AM a makeup "snob" lol as someone put it.... And to see my beloved MAC next to the covergirl?  It would be heartbroken.  XD


----------



## rouquinne (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *galvanizer* 
_Some even say they swear MAC was a d/s line when it first came out but that's just insane IMHO.  It previewed in dept. stores in Canada so I highly doubt it went d/s in the US.  As if....!_

 
a drug store line when it first came out???

oh!  my!  god!

people will believe anything!!!

i have been a MAC customer since *NOVEMBER 1984* and i used to buy it DIRECTLY from Frank Toskan himself even before he had the one counter at the old Simpson's store at Queen and Bay Streets in Toronto.


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 
_a drug store line when it first came out???

oh!  my!  god!

people will believe anything!!!

i have been a MAC customer since *NOVEMBER 1984* and i used to buy it DIRECTLY from Frank Toskan himself even before he had the one counter at the old Simpson's store at Queen and Bay Streets in Toronto._

 
Oh how cool is that for you to see the growth of mac <grin>  I'm jealous.


----------



## eponine (Nov 29, 2005)

maybe it'll just be select items... i was just at walgreens and saw that they had lancome definicils mascara(which was the only lancome product they were sellling). maybe it'll be something like that.


----------



## SparklyDiamonds (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eponine* 

 
_maybe it'll just be select items... i was just at walgreens and saw that they had lancome definicils mascara(which was the only lancome product they were sellling). maybe it'll be something like that._

 
Uh I highly doubt they had a Lancome mascara at Walgreens.....................are you  sure?


----------



## Ruby Lou (Jul 12, 2008)

Rumors, rumors, rumors. 

The reason it'll never be in drugstores is the same reason MAC isn't at any Sephora besides the huge one in Paris. MAC ***WILL NOT*** give any partnered location a counter unless they are willing to carry the entire line and unless they will allow MAC to hire their own artists that are trained by MAC. 

The day Walgreens has MAC's entire line complete with tattooed green-haired chicks and drag queens with brush belts will be a cold day in hell.

Thank GAWD.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 12, 2008)

They must have meant Max Factor, which is a d/s brand.
MAC would never go d/s. MAC is online, pro, they have their own stores & in dept. stores.
I highly doubt MAC would become a d/s brand due to the fact they are always coming out w/ l/e.


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 12, 2008)

This thread is 3 years old and it's not happened so it never will.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 12, 2008)

They had to have heard Max Factor. There is no way MAC would be carried in a drugstore because everyone would complain about high prices. And MAC isn't about to lower prices.

EDIT: OOPS!! I didn't realize how old this thread was!!! I shouldn't have posted at all!!!


----------



## Covergirl913 (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't believe this not even for a nano second...the person must have heard wrong..


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 

 
_... I don't think there is anyway that MAC would allow their product to be sold at Walgreens. Think about it. The company prides itself on their helpful MAC makeup artists, their professional products that are sold exclusively at pro stores, their limited edition collections, their partnerships with celebrities and designers, the list goes on and on. If MAC was to be sold at a drugstore, I think they would be ruining their reputation, and there would be no need for any of the things I listed above._

 

Definitely agree with everything you said...

It's an industry brand. If it goes to the convenience store that means that the quality would suffer...

Nah, it's  a rumor


----------



## SMMY (Jul 15, 2008)

And a three year old rumor to boot. I hate it when people boost old threads and don't mention the date.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh for real? I didn't know how old this thread was. I just saw the title and wanted to know what it was about.


----------



## jennifer. (Jul 16, 2008)

do you know how much money mac would lose from theft if they went d/s?  that would be the most backward thing ever.

*i realize this thread is old.  it's true though.  haha


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jul 16, 2008)

Damn 3 years old? Hahaha I was about to go hurt someone too...Like WTF...Maybelline?  Maybelline is a freaking legend.  They wouldn't phase out that shit.  Anyone who has ever did a report on brands like Maybelline and Revlon would understand.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 9, 2009)

yea i don't believe this either. this will only degrade the popularity of MAC products.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 9, 2009)

This is like the 3rd time this thread has been resurrected... 3 year old ladies...


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 9, 2009)

honest mistake, i'm new to specktra so i didn't notice the dates.


----------



## alexheartsmac (Feb 10, 2009)

wait wait wait i think they mis understood it was prolly max factor its sold at kmart and can sometimes be confusing because there is not a chance MAC would be sold at walgreens thats like selling bath and body works at jc pennys


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 10, 2009)

Are you sure she didn't mean Max Factor?
 Many mix up those 2 brands.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm gonna wait 5 months and then bump this thread for some good lulz.


----------



## lara (Feb 10, 2009)

No you're not.


----------

